# Big news and a busy, busy weekend!!



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

_*CONGRATULATIONS!!*_ :cheers2:What a bounty of Bijou good news!!:whoo: I am _so, so_ proud of Finnegan yet again, and_ delighted_ his sweet, pretty *red *momma Rosie has proven herself a winner too! :clap2:Winning _definitely_ runs in the family! (Makes sense she got off to a winning start, afterall she lives in a champion household!!):first: I love knowing Rosie is with you and her son forever more.  I know how you longed for this day to come and I'm over the moon happy it has!!:dance2: More successes to follow and titles ahead to celebrate with your Bijou mother and son, how great!! :smile: Hats off to the entire winning Bijou crew!! :cheers:


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Way to go!!! For all the newbies here looking for breeders who breed poodles that excel, your posts alone should point the way. I am so glad you have Rosie, and it is wonderful how easily she fits into your life! Gee, do they have any "doubles" events they can compete in? (Lol).


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Way to Go Finnegan & Rosie! What an incredible accomplishment! Congratulations!!

Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

liljaker said:


> Way to go!!! For all the newbies here looking for breeders who breed poodles that excel, your posts alone should point the way. I am so glad you have Rosie, and it is wonderful how easily she fits into your life! Gee, do they have any "doubles" events they can compete in? (Lol).


LOL!!! Some events offer brace obedience classes, so you never know......


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Congrats!!! How exciting! I'm happy for you 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

thanks, everybody!!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations to the three of you, both for your coming together as a family and for the great weekend you had at wine country. Since I have started bringing Peeves along with Lily for rally I can appreciate how hectic your weekend was...what ring, which dog, where did I leave my head????? 

Next year when the wine country circuit moves to its new location at the NYS fairgrounds in Syracuse I think I will probably go there. I would hope that Lily will have figured out what she needs to get straight in her head for utility and that we will be starting to chalk up UDX legs and OTCH points which will need a bigger set of trials than my local Long Island end of September shows are likely to put together. I know we are bound to meet and hopefully this time next year we will be bragging together.


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

Way to go!! How exciting!!! I hope you do compete in brace, I for one have yet to see someone do it so if you do please have someone tape it as to see it done with poodles would naturally be the best.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

There was a person at Quinnipiac Poodle Club two weeks ago who did both rally pairs and novice brace with her two black spoos. It was really cool to see. I think breed specialty shows are often where you see those classes offered. We will want to see videos of the reds together when it happens.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

I do believe that we will be meeting up next year, Catherine! Finnegan should be ready for beginner agility and I will be looking to you for any tips and advice that you can offer.

I will be putting Rose in agility classes soon as well, so hopefully she will be ready to go too!!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

KristaLynn, I have only seen a pair of Shelties doing brace obedience and it was amazing!! Everyone in the hall stopped to watch this amazing little pair work and they were spot on in every move. 

My favourite was the recall - the owner put them in their sit, walked across the ring and upon the judge's signal she called out, "Shelties, front!" and the pair zoomed to a perfect sit in front of her. Then they flipped to a finish and everyone cheered very loudly!

When Finnegan and I were visiting with Chagall and his Mom this summer, I was trying this with Chagall & Finnegan and I must say, the pair of buddies looked pretty good! Maybe we can find somewhere that we can do triple obedience!!! LOL!!!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Our show photo arrived!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

They look great together, makes that idea of showing brace look good!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

They are lovely. They would make a stunning pair. It was fun to see the brace pair in Hamden. It is so inspiring to see all you have accomplished with your dogs.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks Catherine and CT Girl! I am working on tandem obedience with them, maybe we'll give it a go next year!! Wheeeee!!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

That is a real winning autumn photo!! Mother and son look so well together. It's really sweet to see big *red* Finnegan :dog:with his girlie looking momma Rose. :rose: I can hardly wait to see what the future brings! I know it will call for applause and celebration. :nod:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OH MY! They look stunning together! I really like like the idea of Mom & Son competing as a pair! What a sight that would be to see with such stunning Poodles!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Right ON! Congratulations! You three accomplished a lot! And it looks like a fun time was had by all. Way to go! How neat that you get to keep Finnegan's mom. I know how excited you are to do more with them. What a team!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice job to all of you! Love seeing all you do with Finnegan, and now can't wait to see what all mama Rosie accomplishes in your hands as well! Great job team!


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

As they say on poodle forum, if we don't see a picture of Rosie, she doesn't really exist! Hope to see pictures! 
Congrats on the rally.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

she is the smaller spoo in the show photo, Theo'sMom. Also, she is the spoo on the right in my avatar.


----------

